# Better then winning the lottery!!!



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had my post op visit with surgeon today, six days out from surgery. NO CANCER!!!! Whooo Hooooo Woot-Woot!!! (doing the happy Snoopy dance!!) I feel like someone just handed me a second chance at life!!

He said I had a Hurthle cell adenoma (tumor), a goiter, two nodules and hashimoto's. I also had a few nodes with reactive changes but no cancer. I can't stop smiling! Thank you all for the well wishes and positive thoughts!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations, I am so very happy for you!  Smile away, you have earned it!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Woohoo!!!

Big smiles for you!!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

How do you feel? were you hashis or graves?


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Webster and Joplin! I hope you are both doing well!:hugs: to you both!

Hi Bruce, I had hashi's but it never showed up as antibodies on the blood work, so I was always told I was hypo and given the lowest dose of meds for 12 years! I think I read in your post that you felt like you had electricity running through you and your ears were ringing. Me too, for years I said I felt like I had a current buzzing through me, tingling legs, arms, hands and feet, deep burning pain in my bones radiating out to my skin and many other syptoms. I also stated many many times I felt like I was dying. Most of my symptoms were blamed on Fibromyalgia. I really think it all stemmed from a diseased thyroid. I really do know your frustration.

I'm only six days out so I have a way to go to get on optimal meds, but I do know that my joint pains were reduced once I got off the levoxyl only and went on Armour. I really hope you find the answers to your questions, that is the hardest part, waiting for a doctor to put it all together and actually help you feel better instead of looking at you and saying " You are normal" when you know nothing could be further from the truth. Keep looking for answers to your questions! Hugs to you.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

What a relief! Here's to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news, SweetGirl!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

sweetgirl - you said this in your above message

"Me too, for years I said I felt like I had a current buzzing through me, tingling legs, arms, hands and feet, deep burning pain in my bones radiating out to my skin and many other syptoms. I also stated many many times I felt like I was dying. Most of my symptoms were blamed on Fibromyalgia. I really think it all stemmed from a diseased thyroid. I really do know your frustration"

so what made the buzzing and tingling go away? This surgery??


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

That's great news, SweetGirl. It's very encouraging since I have similar problems and look forward to feeling better. I didn't know ringing ears could be tied to thyroid. My internest said it was hereditary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Hi everyone, I had my post op visit with surgeon today, six days out from surgery. NO CANCER!!!! Whooo Hooooo Woot-Woot!!! (doing the happy Snoopy dance!!) I feel like someone just handed me a second chance at life!!
> 
> He said I had a Hurthle cell adenoma (tumor), a goiter, two nodules and hashimoto's. I also had a few nodes with reactive changes but no cancer. I can't stop smiling! Thank you all for the well wishes and positive thoughts!


We will all dance w/you!! I am sooooooooooooooooo happy for this!

Snoopy Dance
http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Namebug! I had some ringing in my ear last night, but I think it will get better once my meds are optimal in about 6 weeks. I have read an awful lot of us with thyroid disease have ringing, hissing, white noise in our ears. So I think there is a connection/chance that it is caused by the thyroid.

Andros HA HA Thank you so much for doing/sharing the Snoopy Happy Dance with me! Nothing but pure JOY!!!!! Have a wonderful day, and thank you again everyone for your care and support!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Hi everyone, I had my post op visit with surgeon today, six days out from surgery. NO CANCER!!!! Whooo Hooooo Woot-Woot!!! (doing the happy Snoopy dance!!) I feel like someone just handed me a second chance at life!!
> 
> He said I had a Hurthle cell adenoma (tumor), a goiter, two nodules and hashimoto's. I also had a few nodes with reactive changes but no cancer. I can't stop smiling! Thank you all for the well wishes and positive thoughts!


Yiiiippppppeeeeeeee thanks for sharing the great news!!!!!hugs4


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks you CLRRN! 
I went for a walk with my husband today (beautiful day in the Northeast) and I told him for the first time in along time...... I really feel HAPPY and Hopeful for the future!!! I hope everyone with thyroid disease is able to get to that place. It's a great feeling!!


----------

